

Live/Work in California? Wanna be pissed off? - jorgem
http://www.boe.ca.gov/sutax/useTaxRegFAQ.htm#usetax18

======
jorgem
Never enforced until now. State is out of money and going after people for
"prior years".

[http://www.ocregister.com/opinion/tax-238406-state-
californi...](http://www.ocregister.com/opinion/tax-238406-state-
california.html)

------
rwl
What's so special about this for Californians? The other states I have lived
in have similar laws.

~~~
jorgem
Just that they started enforcing it.

